# Question about SAMe?



## Guest (Aug 2, 1999)

Hi guys... has anyone heard of or tried the natural medication called SAMe? I have been reading about it alot.. It is suppose to be excellent for people who are on antidepressants.. Has the same affect with no side affects.. It is a natural set of herbs and they have been using it to great extents in Europe for years.They just are bringing it over to the states..One of the things the article said was that it was good for people with fibromyalgia. I am thinking of giving it a try..I do not do well on synthetic drugs at all..so I figured what the heck? I will let you know what I find out..Thanks.. Take care.DOnna


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 1999)

DonnaB, I tried the SAMe and it didn't do a thing for me--I had read from another girl that it worked wonders for her and I gave it a shot. It is rather expensive, about $20 for 20 pills or something like that. But, hey, if it works, it's worth it, right? Good luck and let us know if it works for you. Lynne


----------

